# Phalaenopsis (Lioulin Lawrence x Chienlung Bear Ambo) ‘Burnt Toast’ HCC/AOS



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

My first award since the pandemic. Though it barely scraped by with some petal issues (pinched with notch) with 76 points HCC, I’m pretty stoked! Thanks to David for flowering it (I shared the accolades with him).

Still unregistered so getting permission from Taiwan to name it Orange Marmalade since I called the cultivar ‘Burnt Toast’ 

Color is burnt orange with raspberry fuschia overlay.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Sep 5, 2021)

Lovely!


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 5, 2021)

great colour


----------



## Linus_Cello (Sep 5, 2021)

Great flower to plant size. Where’d you get this from?


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Sep 5, 2021)

I got this from a good vendor here called Crystal Star. They get plants from Taiwan. This particular cross originated from Chienlung Orchids. It does look like Papaya flesh to me now lol. Maybe it should be called that…


----------



## abax (Sep 5, 2021)

Shocking color for a Phal.!!!!!!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 1, 2021)

Update: I registered this hybrid in memory of my grandmother (and all grandmothers) for their kindness, support and love! 

Phalaenopsis To Grandma With Love ‘Papaya’ HCC/AOS.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 1, 2021)

This I call an intense colour. Lovely and of course congrats to the award.


----------



## tomp (Nov 1, 2021)

Leslie,
That IS an amazing color. Congratulations on the award.
Tom


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 1, 2021)

Congratulations  Gorgeous


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2021)

Congratulations on the award...WOOHOO!


----------



## emydura (Nov 4, 2021)

Congratulations on the award. Great colour and name.


----------



## Just1more (Nov 5, 2021)

Congratulations, it’s well deserved, beautiful blooms!


----------



## Guldal (Nov 19, 2021)

Congrats, Leslie! And a much more appropriate name as well for the grex as for the clone!

(I couldn't and can't see anything remotely reminiscent of burned toast...maybe slightly fried flesh, but who on earth would dream of naming a plant, they loved and cared for, thus? 'Papay' a much more delectable name on all accounts!)


----------

